# Dirac + antimode OR Audyssey xt32 - need to make a decision



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

m redoing my whole setup and ended up with 2 avr's (Denon x4000 AND Pioneer SC25 + antimode 8033c). Budget is a big issue so I need to sell one setup or the other. This got me thinking about Dirac Live.

Please let me know which option you think is best and any concerns I should be aware of.
(Note - both options include buying an inuke 6000dsp for basic eq and crossover between 2 passband subs, 15-60hz & 60-120+hz)

1. USE: Pioneer sc25
SELL: Denon x4000 (¿4-450?) 
BUY : nanoavr DL + umik (640)
Highs/DRC - Dirac Live
Bass auto - antimode 8033

Biggest plus - Dirac!!
1st issue - $200 cash outlay
2nd issue - Dirac/nano setup which seems to be tough
3rd issue - Don't have a buyer yet (minor)


2. USE: Denon x4000 
SELL: sc25 (price ¿$2-250?) 
SELL: antimode (¿200?)
BUY : Nothing
Highs/DRC - audyssey xt32
Bass auto - audyssey SubEQ

Biggest plus - $450 for other things!!
2nd plus - likely sc25 buyer ready
1st issue - not confident in audyssey
2nd issue - I hate selling the sc25, killer amps are always tough to lose 


Which would be better?

Is Dirac worth the trouble and cost?

Will the antimode 8033c be close to or better than xt32/subeq?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Dirac Live is worth it, and is easy to set up! Dirac has generally been declared a big improvement over traditional room correction systems like Audyssey. Improvements come in the form of imaging, soundstage, surround effects - just about every aspect of the soundtrack experience. It seems almost too good to be true, but many people have checked in and agree. The downside is only a few very expensive receivers currently have it - the miniDSP nanoAVR being an add-on exception. You only need to make sure your disc player can output a decoded PCM audio signal. 

Basic setup is simple and very forgiving of mic position:
Download the software and license to a laptop
Make the necessary connections to AVR and microphone
Follow on-screen directions for chosen mic pattern
Disconnect laptop

I'm a bit unclear on bass management in this scenario, so I hope someone with more experience will correct me if I'm wrong, but BM can be left up to the receiver, or can be precisely controlled by the nanoAVR as described here. I know I wasn't much help with your other questions, but hope I painted a better picture of Dirac for you.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

+++1 on the DIRAC LIVE... 

The only issue I ran into with setting up the NANO AVR DL was the number of HDMI inputs is limited to 2 ...

Easy fix was the Kinivo 501BN Premium 5 port High speed HDMI switch. 
That and the length of the setup USB cable for the UMIK 1 is limited... being that our equipment was in a rack in the adjacent room, I had to set it up with my laptop + a 25ft HDMI cable to the AVR for NANO measurements....

Final results are AMAZING - very coherent sound quality and excellent EQ and Bass management...

A side note - I much preferred the Multi Channel DIRAC setup on my HTPC as it allowed gain adjustments for each channel and bypasses the limited HDMI ports issue... obviously it limited my system to the HTPC as a source - but Using JRIVER for movie files and WMC for Time Warner Cable it was very adequate...

And YES KEEP THE SC25


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

I have Antimode Dual core 2.0. I do not know for Audyssey but it worked very well to EQ my sub when I had a Yamaha receiver.
I followed the same way as yours a few weeks ago. For waf reasons, I merged my stereo and theater setup in one system for cinema and music. Now I have one amp (5.1) Rotel RSX-1562 that I choose especially for is manual EQ of 10 filters for each channel plus the sub. I began to manual EQ each channels with REW help and I kept Antimode for the sub at first.
After 2 months of trials and errors (see my other post about intergration of the sub with the front and Jtalden advices) I can EQ the sub quite well with REW. I am thinking to let go Antimode.
But it is more difficult for me to get good results to manually EQ my 5 channels with REW. I understand the theory in general but not enough to know what to do with the measurements to have a good result.
So maybe I will go with Dirac. But I am not sure to be able to set it up without problems (electrons are not my best friends !).

So if you are not good with computor like me (!) Antimode and Audyssey could be a winner. If not, Dirac seems the nirvana that I continue to dream of becaude I prefer a strong SS&I to a perfect sound.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

RTS100x5 said:


> +++1 on the DIRAC LIVE...
> 
> The only issue I ran into with setting up the NANO AVR DL was the number of HDMI inputs is limited to 2 ...
> 
> ...


Dirac doesn't do bass management so not sure why you think it did/does... Am I missing something?

My antimode is an older 8033c but can it help?

I had decided to keep the Denon x4000 but this has me wondering now...


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll tell you my quick story.

Have/Had X4000 purchased 1/15... purchased XMC-1 w/ dirac 7/15...

...the x4000 has been in the box since. I have limited experience but Dirac is great right out of the box. Good stuff.


----------

